# Why did this crack?



## TomREO (Jun 6, 2012)

KennMacMoragh said:


> This was a remodel, there was a crack in the ceiling when I started. So to repair it I applied mesh tape, went over it with hot mud, then with cold mud. It looked fine but about three weeks later it did this. Was it the mesh tape? I used hot mud over the mesh tape which is what you're supposed to use. Maybe that's not enough and we should just skip mesh tape all together and use paper? But I like using mesh on existing drywall because it's thinner than paper tape, easier to spread the mud out and blend in without sanding into the tape.
> 
> Btw, why is this site loading pictures upside down? It's not like that in my file.


 I also use Mesh tape, never had that problem before tough.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I use my Fein Multimaster w/ the flat scraping blade, gouge off the top layer of failed tape/mud, put on new mesh and use brown bag (plaster) for the base, then 45m white w/ premix for final. Always 'v' out the crack though and resecure w/ screws as needed.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Rock lath is plaster board that is 16" x 48" x 3/8"


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

that ccack looks like it needs a backerboard put in behind it in attic,then taped. Its a stress crack and needs back cleated


----------



## STEELMANSDRYWAL (Jul 15, 2012)

We call it ridging here in new jersey. .... Did you take the old tape off first! Use paper tape instead of mesh....old houses still move.....


----------

